# 67 GTO, What to offer



## hgiljr (Jul 17, 2014)

Hello all. Here is another GTO, that I came across locally. Have not seen it yet, so looking for feedback on what it's worth and what do you see with it not being original. Guy is asking $31k, here is what I know:
PONTIAC: 1967 GTO, very nice driver, 67,000 miles, original numbers matching YZ-code 400 ci, 360 hp h/o engine, automatic transmission, ps, pb (front disc), American Racing wheels and original Rallye wheels will come with the car. Never restored as far as I'm aware. The past owner replaced original heads for a few years newer in order to lower the compression. At the same time he added headers. I have tried to get original heads back, but no luck. New discs, pads, pistons, drums, servo etc. Interior Clean with a minor tear in the seam by backrest corner drivers side. Carpet has some light sun fading. Engine No smoke. Tiny oil drip. Very little rust, but there is some. She could do with a tiny bit of sheet metal
replacement by left rear fender immediately behind the wheel, and there are
some bubbles around the rear window and also some around the rear lights.
Rear bumper could be re-chromed.

See pics in PDF. Let me know what would this car be worth? Thanks again


----------



## hgiljr (Jul 17, 2014)

More pictures...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

hgiljr said:


> More pictures...


Really?


----------



## hgiljr (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks Rukee.... If I hit submit that would have helped. Here they are. Any info greatly appreciated. In looking at ebay at fully restored GTO's going for about $30k, and this one supposedly never restored aside from some engine work and paint, would $15k sound about right? Thanks


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

15k might be too high with the rust you mentioned. Have a good body man look these areas over. If you are worried about correctness, the steering doesn't look right (68?) and does he have PHS.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Wrong steering wheel, wrong engine color, heater core blown (disconnected), has been repainted. That said, depends on the amount of rust. Being an original HO car adds value.....like 30% more than a standard GTO. What detracts value is the rare, but undesirable bench seat/ column shift. From what I can see, 15k looks like a bargain. 31k would be way too much given its current condition. The correct heads (670) can be found easily, so not to worry there. But you really can't use them with today's fuels.


----------



## hgiljr (Jul 17, 2014)

SANDU002 said:


> 15k might be too high with the rust you mentioned. Have a good body man look these areas over. If you are worried about correctness, the steering doesn't look right (68?) and does he have PHS.


Not sure on PHS. Will ask.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

67,000 original miles is a lot of miles for that era car. They are not like todays vehicles where this would be low miles. Front end, suspension, bushings, bearings, rubber brake lines, etc. are probably well worn if they have not been replaced already. You may want to figure this part into those things you will have to put into it after the purchase price. $31,000 is way out of line. Me, I'd say between $9,000 and $12,000 with $12,000 really on the high side of things. At his asking price, he really doesn't want to sell it.


----------



## hgiljr (Jul 17, 2014)

PontiacJim said:


> 67,000 original miles is a lot of miles for that era car. They are not like todays vehicles where this would be low miles. Front end, suspension, bushings, bearings, rubber brake lines, etc. are probably well worn if they have not been replaced already. You may want to figure this part into those things you will have to put into it after the purchase price. $31,000 is way out of line. Me, I'd say between $9,000 and $12,000 with $12,000 really on the high side of things. At his asking price, he really doesn't want to sell it.


Actually he is dying to sell it as he moved back to Italy and the car just sits in the states. I'm sure he bought it at a high price and he is basing is price by what someone or hagerty.com is telling him. I'm sure he believes the car is in prestige condition. 

Thanks for info.


----------



## hgiljr (Jul 17, 2014)

So the previous owner did have it PHS documented.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

if it is a true h.o. car its worth more than a regular gto especially if its numbers matching. You should have a body man go through it. The rear window areas are known for rot. It doesn't have the best options for an H.o. car. My opinion is if it has minor body issues its worth 15k to 16k. H.O. cars are not easy to come buy cheap. I have a hard time believing that is original paint though


----------



## hgiljr (Jul 17, 2014)

teamwoody72 said:


> if it is a true h.o. car its worth more than a regular gto especially if its numbers matching. You should have a body man go through it. The rear window areas are known for rot. It doesn't have the best options for an H.o. car. My opinion is if it has minor body issues its worth 15k to 16k. H.O. cars are not easy to come buy cheap. I have a hard time believing that is original paint though


Per the PHS documentation it does say it is a H.O. 400 engine. In regards to paint, he says he knows it was painted at some time, but not sure when. And that it was painted very close to the original Tyrole blue. Now aside from PHS documentation, is there a way to confirm that it is a true H.O.? Thanks again for info


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

Bench seat and column shift.

I would be OUT unless he was willing to let it go for $8k


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

if phs says h.o. motor than it is an h.o. car


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

You are probably wasting your time if he thinks it's worth 31k. I would not pay 15k and would want to be closer to 9-11k but how can you get a guy to come from 31? Give it some time and he will see he is overpriced. Are you taking his word for it on the HO, or do you have proof?


----------



## hgiljr (Jul 17, 2014)

skurfan said:


> You are probably wasting your time if he thinks it's worth 31k. I would not pay 15k and would want to be closer to 9-11k but how can you get a guy to come from 31? Give it some time and he will see he is overpriced. Are you taking his word for it on the HO, or do you have proof?


Not taking his word, it's on the PHS document, but is there a way to tell this PHS document is real and not fake? Looks easy to reproduce.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Only true way is to order your own. They are easily altered buy prospective sellers.


----------



## hgiljr (Jul 17, 2014)

Unfortunately there is a lot more rust then expected. Aside from the rear passenger fender (which was already fixed with bondo to cover it up before painting), the trunk around the lights is rusting, the trunk frame is rusting, the trunk lid itself has rust spots, several rust bubbles on the roof, doors underneath, rust around the door framing, rust around the front window frame molding. Also under the rug there is some rust and it appears the front window was filled with black silicon at one point due to a water leak and the carb needing adjustment. On top of all this the paint is crackling throughout the car. Between all the rust and paint issues, car needs some major body work done aside from what appears to be minor engine repairs. I told him $11500 and he declined that he was firm on the asking price. I wished him luck and off to the next find... thanks again for all feedback and comments.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

With what you describe, you lucked out. Just the body and paint would run in excess of $20,000 as rusty as it is, and probably more. Buying this car for more than about 5k would be a losing proposition for sure.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Agreed. With all you described, your offer had one to many 1's in it.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Your patience will pay off. After looking at a few of these cars you'll recognize a good car and a good deal when it comes up. In the meantime keep looking at prospects. Every time you go look is a learning experience. 

When someone tells you that it's the "original" engine with low miles AND you see that it's painted the wrong color, you have to ask why. If it's painted the wrong color, it has at least been out and probably been apart. There are clues all over and you will start to notice them on your own, but in the mean time keep asking questions here.

Chuck


----------

